# 4 Females, 3 Males, Windsor Ontario Canada



## rockin_robin (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello everyone! A friend recommended this forum to try to find a new caring home for my little ones. I hope that I can find a lead on a new home  thank you for reading 

*Country*: Canada
*State/Region*: Ontario
*City/Town*: Windsor
*Number of rats*: 7 (4 Female, 3 Male)
*Gender*: Both
*Age(s)*: Roughly one year.
*Name(s)*: Fiona, Annie/Anarchy, Mimzy, Starr, Cotton, Sabastien, Mac
*Colours*: grey, white, black and white
*Neutered*: no
*Reason for rehoming*: A condition of my graduation is that I am moving home and my parents have refused to allow the girls and boys to come home with me. 
*Temperament*: Super friendly
*Medical problems*: none that I am aware of
*Will the group be split*: I will let the girls and boys go their seperate ways, but I do not want to seperate the girls from the girls and boys from the boys. I am sure that everyone can understand why I do not want to do that. 
*Transport available*: depends on the location
*Other*: I do not want to part with them, they are so much fun to watch and interact with. But I am unable to keep them so I want to do everything in my power to ensure that they are placed in homes that will NOT use them for food, and care for them and play with them. It is my worst fear that they will not be cared for properly...as so many people seem to think that they are Just Rats...

They come with all of their toys and things. And any left over food and litter that I have.

*Preferred donation*: $30 for each group, I am flexible though.


----------

